# ALL OF YOU NEED TO LOOK INTO HABBA SYNDROME



## Could be Habba Syndrome

I thought I had IBS for over 15 years.....3 different Doctors diagnosed me as having it (since age 13)......turns out I have Habba Syndrome which is a non-properly functioning galbladder (this condition was discovered by an Award Winning Gastro-Enterologist in 2000 and was also featured on the TV show Mystery Diagnosis on the Science / Health Channel...that is how I found out about it originally)....basically the galbladder looks fine on ultrasounds or MRI, but it doesn't store bile and contract properly.......which means constant diarrhea as the bile is a natural laxative.....All of you should look up Habba Syndrome and see if you might have it (the symptoms are pretty darn close to IBS). The current belief is that at least 1 in 5 people diagnosed with IBS actually have Habba Syndrome. I urge you to take a look....the diagnosis is 1 test that takes an hour to do.....insurance pays for it....and treatment is a pill that soaks up bile.....IT HAS CURED ME....15 Years of Suffering for me BUT NOW No More!!!! For everyone out there....I am very confident that some of you have this....and if you do...you must promise to get this message out to others......We can cure the millions out there that are suffering from this and don't know it.


----------



## 17460

Thanks for posting about this! I already have an appointment with a GI Dr this coming Friday because I was doing great for awhile while I was on Questran Light, but have gone off of it (RX ran out and I was doing fine so why did I need to take a medicine? Or so I thought!). I'm going to ask what the GI doc thinks about maybe having Habba Syndrome, but meanwhile, here's a link for those who are interested: http://habbasyndrome.com/_wsn/page4.htmlAlso: http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/h/habba_syndrome/intro.htm


----------



## tummytumbles

Hello < I wish more people would look into this. I've been sick for over a year in/out of emergency rooms dr to dr. SEvere D etc etc. I was finally diagnosed with gallbladder disease which I am having taken out. I know personally of 5 other women who have gallstones and diarrhea. Where did you see a doctor? I don't live close to dr habba any suggestions?


----------



## Dawn1061

Thank You and they may work for some of us suffering from IBS. Me on the other hand My gall bladder was removed years ago


----------



## Could be Habba Syndrome

If you don't live near Dr. Habba, I would call his office and ask for recommendations for other doctors in your area (the test should be able to be performed at most hospitals too......the key is that they contract the gall bladder to see it function, not just take images of it with an ultrasound). I live in the NYC, Philly area so Dr. Habba is not too far away. Also, worth noting is how he figured out this condition. People that had their gall bladders removed were showing IBS symptoms as their gall bladders were not there to function at all. So people that have disfunctional gall bladders have these same symptoms, even though their gall bladders look healthy at first glance. Also worth mentioning is that Habba Syndrome lists the symptoms as diarrhea without abdominal pain, HOWEVER, I definitely had abdominal pain, so I would not hold the symptoms listed as the be all end all. It is just amazing because I had tried for years to modify my diet, but at times found I could eat anything for one day, and then the next day if I ate something as mild as rice I would have terrible painful diarrhea. I also thought that stress played an issue as my stomach would get really upset at times before exams in High School, College, and Grad School even if I was very careful with my diet. Of course I tried dozens of different medications without any real help. Fiber tended to help mellow out my stomach a little, but not much. I would say that one symptom that does point to Habba Syndrome is that you don't have any pain or diarrhea if you don't eat. If I didn't eat for half a day or so and was pretty much flushed out at that point because I was worried my stomach would get upset, I wouldn't have any diarrhea because there wasn't much in me that wanted out. However, if I ate a big, high fat meal (like a steak dinner).. and that was on top of a few other meals from earlier in the day...I would usually get pretty bad intestinal conditions....with lots of pain as the food wanted out and quick. Hope that helps.


----------



## caputsky

So you got pain with the Habba Syndrome? The reason I ask is that every website or piece of information about it says that one of the main differences between it and IBS is that Habba has no abdominal pain. If you got pain, what type was it? Like was it painful cramping that comes before/accompanies a D attack? Or did you also have lingering pain that stayed around? Just trying to get further clarification before I explore having my doctor look into it further. Any additional info would be greatly appreciated -- thanks!


----------



## Could be Habba Syndrome

To reply to the pain question. I definitely had pain before / accompanying a D-attack. Once all the diarrhea was out of me in a given evening the pain would go away....so I would not have lingering pain. If I had an empty stomach and intestines I would definitely have no pain.....If I had a full stomach I could get cramps and if I had a full stomach with full intestines I would definitely have cramps and pain that would be before and during a D-attack. So, as someone that definitely has Habba Syndrome, I would have to say that I would not go by the No pain with Habba Syndrome info you might find on the web, as I definitely had intestinal pain when I had food in me. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mugsy

A friend of mine mentioned that to me last year. i went to my doctor and was told i didnt have it. i just recently had gastric bypass surgery, and not only did it help with my diabetes but has also stopped my attacks of ibs....i wish you luck


----------



## McGruber

I have a quick question regarding Habba and my symptoms b/c I currently don't have insurance which covers a GI (obviously I need to go see somebody). I was wondering if my symptoms align or not Is it possible to have Habba Syndrome if it's not full blown diarrhea? My stools are very loose, but not straight on diarrhea and I usually have to go once or twice a day (in the morning and sometimes immediately after lunch). Otherwise the symptoms seem to line up - no real pain, doesn't occur when fasting, rarely have to go at night, etc. I appreciate any insight, I plan on asking about this when I get full insurance.


----------



## Could be Habba Syndrome

Yes, it is definitely possible. The test of gallbladder function will show you how well your gallbladder contracts / functions. It is very possible that your gallbladder is not perfect, but not as bad as others with Habba Syndrome which would result in your symptoms which are not as extreme as those with gallbladders that function as if they don't even have a gallbladder which is the way that mine functions.


----------



## gradstudent08

Sooooo happy that someone posted this! I've suffered with diarrhea for 8 years (and I'm only 24!) and I finally decided to talk to my GI doc about Habba Syndrome. He told me it was crock but I insisted on trying the medication for it (bile acid resins) and I have not had diarrhea since. I kid you not. The one time I had diarrhea since starting the medication was when I stopped taking it for a few days to ease the pain of an anal fissure that I developed (but that is another story altogether). I don't know for sure if I have Habba Syndrome, but I do know that the treatment is working for me so far. Worth looking into!


----------



## cherrypie09

what is the medication you take and can it work if you have no gall bladder.


----------



## Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D

To Reply to *cherrypie09* *YES*...If you do *NOT* have a gall bladder than *odds are this medication will work exceptionally well for you* and *if you have Habba Syndrome you could or could not have a gall bladder*. The medication is *Welchol which is Colesevelam HCI (625 mg tablets)*I'm very happy to hear *gradstudent08* has been using this with success. YOU MUST try different doses as some people need as few as 1 a day (I take 2 a day) and others take more. You see within a week you will have no diarrhea, so if you take too much you'll end up having very solid stool and that is why *gradstudent08* had fissures.....you have to vary the dose to what is right to you, BUT *IT WILL CHANGE YOUR LIFE. THIS IS A HUGE BREAKTHROUGH*.....Doctor's are just coming to realize this, that is why *gradstudent08*'s doctor said he / she didn't believe it.......it's because they didn't learn about it in school....BECAUSE THIS DISCOVERY JUST CAME OUT IN THE LAST FEW YEARS. It will get into these textbooks for future generations, but for now people need to spread the word on sites like this. It's amazing to think that 1 in 5 people that are on this site reading this probably have Habba Syndrome and NOT IBS. People that don't have Gall Bladders or Have seemingly Normal Gall Bladders but they don't function right are Misdiagnosed by these doctors and told Good Luck try to cope with this with medications that don't work or barely work....NOT let's test your gall bladder and we'll try Welchol.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

What medicine are you taking for the HabbaSyndrome ?


----------



## Trinilady

I am freaking out because for the first time in 35 years, I am functional. Really functional; not just “for the moment functional” . No bathroom mapping needed. No worrying about every flippin’ morsel I put in my mouth, or every drop I drink.I have been working to curb anxiety and have been trying all sorts of dietary modifications and IBS medicines for 34 years. I have been fighting and struggling with what I thought was IBS and panic syndrome since I was 15. I don’t have to list all the doctors, tests and medications, because if you are at this site, you have been there, too. Now, at age 48, I finally have the correct diagnosis and it isn’t IBS! I was classic. I bathroom mapped, planned outings very,very carefully, took changes of clothes, had extreme anxiety when travelling, and felt that my quality of life and my dignity were suffering badly from "catastrophic events" and my fear of attacks. I have enormous empathy for anyone else on the planet who suffers the anxiety of never knowing if you are in control or not. It is awful. I am also amazed by the courage sufferers exhibit. From my very first dose of cholestyramine, I felt a new sensation after eating. I felt… settled. I felt normal. I felt no need to do preemptive trips to the bathroom before starting a movie. I have been on the med for a month now, and have driven for 2 hours to pick my daughter up at the airport with NO pit-stops and little anxiety, watched movies from start to finish, taken a 4 day spring break car trip, eaten steak at a restaurant, shopped, walked after eating, soaked at a hots prings, and have begun taking off for the store on a moments notice. Life is changing.If you think you might have Habba Syndrome, Relief could be in the cards for you, too. Don't wait for years to figure it out, the way I did. I am so sad thinking about how much mental energy and physical suffering I have endured, but I am so happy to look ahead to a normal life. God Bless you all!


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

Are there any long term effects from the medicine ??


----------



## Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D

The only long term effect I know of is *Extreme Happiness*. This medicine is primarily used for High Cholesterol, so if anything it will only lower your risk for any cardiac illnesses. Most people take a dose of the medicine that is less than what people take of the medicine for high cholesterol, so it is a proven, beyond low risk medication.P.S. Last night I ate 2 bowls of chili, had a slice of coconut cream pie, 2 beers, and a salad and then went out on a date. The old me would have had an extremely upset stomach. Instead with this bile absorbing medicine I felt absolutely fine. Woke up this morning without any stomach issue. I haven't had diarrhea for almost 4 months now. I've been taking the medicine for about 4 months now. *THIS STUFF WORKS!!!*


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi. I had my gallbladder out 29 years ago, had IBS-D for 9 years, the last 3 bad, the last 3 months a living hell. I have tried Questran powders in 2007 for a bout 6 months, they did not do any good, I have been back on them again now for 3 weeks to give them another try, nothing seems to help but immodium.


----------



## Jersey Girl123

I am a first time blogger! The information you provided is very insightful and I will look into it. Thanks for sharing. I have been uncomfortable for too long...


----------



## cookjl124

I have had ibs-d for 10 years and im 25 yrs old, I have done well for the passed 2 1/2 yrs on a low fat, low hard to digest food diet, which doesnt leave much to eat as you probably know. I had my gallbladder removed then. But about 5 weeks ago i think i got a stomach bug and ever since ive been in hell. I've been living on ramen noodles, pretzels and immodium. I normally take 4 a day but they are not working, ive increased the dose on bad days but refuse to move the dosage up again. I have a feeling i might have habba syndrome, but i dont have health insurance right now. The sad part is im so afraid to get my hopes up, because i have come to terms knowing that i will live with this for the rest of my life.


----------



## Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D

*To reply to cookjl124....*I'm just a few years older than you and sounds like I lived with this condition untreated for a bit longer than you. I felt the same way you did about pretty much realizing I would have to live with this for the rest of my life before I was diagnosed with Habba Syndrome and cured. The very fact that you have to eat a low fat diet sounds like you have a Habba Syndrome Symptom.....If you don't have insurance, what I would do is see if your doctor or a doctor can give you a prescription for *Welchol which is Colesevelam HCI (625 mg tablets)*. This way you won't have to take the Gall Bladder Test (even though I highly recommend people get the test done to those that have insurance) and you can take the pills in different doses between 1 to 6 a day and see if it works for you. When I saw Dr. Habba I had pretty much given up hope and thought that this would just be another unsuccessful visit to a doctor. I went because my parents showed me the TV show Mystery Diagnosis with Habba Syndrome, and I thought.....it can't hurt.....it will cost a few bucks, but SO WHAT....especially if it cures me....and it has changed my life.


----------



## tummytumbles

what pill? I have many many gallstones but cannot have surgery due to other illnesses


----------



## Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D

I wrote the pills type above, but here it is again Welchol which is Colesevelam HCI (625 mg tablets).....take before a meal (depending on person it could be anywhere between 1 to 6 a day). I take 2 a day one before breakfast and one before dinner.


----------



## cookjl124

I have to take immodium, if i started to take welchol would I have to take the immodium as well.


----------



## Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D

cookjl124....if you have Habba Syndrome....taking Welchol (Colesevelam HCI (625 mg tablets)) will cure you.....you will no longer have to take immodium or anything else for that matter.


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi.How do you know if you have habba or not. 29 years ago I had my gall bladder out, i was fine up until 9 years ago, when i developed IBS-D. and over the last three years has got worse.


----------



## cookjl124

I have to save up some money so i can get insurance, but as soon as i can afford it im making the appointment!!! Seeing that i do not have a gallbladder will they just try me on Welchol (Colesevelam HCI (625 mg tablets)) to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

I called my general doctor today and my GI doctor and neither one of them know what I am talking about when I ask about Habba syndrome. Nor will they just start me on welchol. New Jersey is to far for me to travel to Dr. Habba. Any other suggestions ??


----------



## mfinch74

My husband is a physician and hadn't heard of it. Neither had the GI at the hospital. Maybe just explain that you think it might be your gallbladder and would like to try Questran/cholestyramine. After just 3 days on it, I feel the best I have felt in months. Fingers crossed that its the solution. I don't know why your physician would deny you a common anti-diarrheal if you have chronic D!!


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

Finally convinced the Gi to perscribe me the questran. He is giving me two doses a day for 2 weeks. Will this be long enough to see improvment ? And what should I expect ? Normal bowels completly or just less watery ?? Hope this work I am 25 and need a life BAD !!


----------



## cherrypie09

I unfortunately have been on questran for some time, it does not work for me for IBS-D. It might work for Habba, what ever that is. I have had my gall bladder out 29 years ago, but IBS-D only started 9 years ago. So dont think mine is Habba.


----------



## gradstudent08

In response to BaltimoreGuy, I am also taking Questran and for me, it took a couple weeks for everything to get regulated. At first, I had some side effects like bloating, stomach pain, and I felt really full all the time (I was taking one scoop before every meal and by the time I had taken the scoop, I wasn't hungry anymore). This went away within a couple weeks. The powder itself is gross and gritty, but you get used to it after a while. After a couple weeks, I felt amazing and within a couple months I was even able to lower the dose (this is after 8 years of having diarrhea EVERY day). I have also had some troubles with anal fissures, probably because my body wasn't used to having normal bowel movements! But these resolved after lowering the dose a little and eating tons of salad and fruit for a couple weeks. If I go a few days without taking the powder, I revert back to diarrhea. You also have to be careful with long-term use of Questran because it interferes with the absorption of the lipid-soluble vitamins, like A, D, E, and K. You also have to take other meds at least an hour before or at least 4 hours after taking the Questran, so I'm going to start taking a multivitamin before bed or something like that. Hope this helps and good luck, I hope you have the same awesome results that I have had. Also, as a side note, there have been a few days when I had to go without the powder because I ran out, etc. and I have found that calcium carbonate (as has been explained in other posts) works well to carry me over. Good luck, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

Thank you very much for all your help and hope. I hope everything goes well. I just want a life back !!! I am tired of having to tell my wife we can't do things because i am afraid to d all over myself. Thanks again


----------



## calderjulie

I live in the UK and wonder if the Dr's here will take me seriously!?


----------



## calderjulie

I mean with regards the Habba Syndrome thing.


----------



## calderjulie

Cherrie pie 09, check the Habba Syndrome website, I think you can still have it, even with the gall bladder.


----------



## cookjl124

ok, this morning was hell again, I am an architectural intern and i was supposed to go measure out a building today but of course i woke up with D, so i had to call my boss and explain why i was sick again. I mentioned before that i do not have insurance but as the person said at the begining of the post... so what... spend the money, it might be worth it. so i called my doctor and asked how much it would cost to come in seeing that i didnt have insurance, it was $50, and when i got there the doctor was out..... so i spoke with the nurse practicianer(sp?)I was afraid to say, I was looking stuff up on the internet, (cause doctors seem to get defensive when you self diagnose yourself) so i said i know someone that tried welchol and it worked for them. the nurse was like have u tried bentyl... yes... didnt work, and this other one that just made me feel worse. so she actually said ok, and because i didnt have insurance she gave me a whole box of samples, i was completely amazed. she started out saying have you tried taking fiber pills, and i was like this isnt going to go anywhere. by the end of the office visit she gave me the meds and i took my first dose and I am hoping for the best. So does this mean if the pills work for me then i can eat anything, i really miss eating salad, veggies and icecream!?!


----------



## cherrypie09

I dont have a gall bladder, had it out 29 years ago. IBS_D for 9 Years. It seems a long time after having gallbladder out to be Habba.


----------



## Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D

Good to hear you'll be able to try Welchol. It took me about 2 weeks to see improved results......as mentioned before you have to dial in the right doses. If you have enough to take 6 pills a day at first you should see improvement and be able to dial down the dose as needed. I started at 6 a day (2 pills before meals, three times a day) and gradually dialed it down to my current 2 pills (1 in the morning with breakfast and 1 at dinner) per day. *And yes, if it works you can eat anything you want*........after I got cured I would try to eat strange combinations of food just to see if I was totally healed and I was never able to get the symptoms to come back as long as I was taking 2 pills a day.


----------



## cookjl124

i went a little overboard today, i ate everything in sight, i have next week off of work to recover because ive been so sick, THANK YOU, for you encouraging words, the first night i took a pill during dinner, and after i said to my fiance that i didnt feel ill, but i had a pressure in my abdamen, he sarcastically turned to me and said... maybe thats what normal feels like and you just do not remember...lol... maybe, today i took only 1 pill at each meal. when i talked to the nurse praticioner she did tell me that i should start taking a good multivitamin because the welchol absorbs bile and absorbs vitamins from the food you eat. I dont know if this will work, and it is getting hard to not imagine what freedom would feel like if i could get this under control. Did you notice when you started welchol you became more gasy? thats a change i have noticed so far.


----------



## Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D

Yes, I remember the first few weeks feeling some gas in the abdomen (nothing major though), but I did tell my folks that and they said the same thing at the time....."maybe that is what normal feels like and you just don't remember". After about 3 weeks I really didn't had any gas that was more than what I would say was normal....I think the difference is your body for the first time (in a long time) is able to keep food in your intestines, fully digest it, and get the water out of it. Your going through the process of getting food to move through your intestines at a normal pace which means your still in the filling up your intestines stage.......then you'll get into the having non-diarrhea bowel movement stage (about a week in) and then you'll just have to fine tune the doses to get to where your not having diarrhea or too constipated.


----------



## cookjl124

actually so far i havent had any D.Friday i had 3 imodium that morning, and dinner i started taking the welchol so i think the imodium may still be affecting me.Last night i had horrible indigetion, and today, ive had to go to the bathroom 5 times but not D, just a little stool each time. sorry is that too much detail.I am going to keep a detailed diary so if this works im going to post it here for everyone else. Jamie


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

About the too much detail thing don't worry about that !!! We all have the problem we all go through it.. I have a question for you guys ?? The doc put me on the questran... is that the same as welcol ?? I am having problems drinking this nasty stuff... Not the taste but the texture !! If it's the same I would much rather have the pill for !!


----------



## cookjl124

i dont think its the same medicine, but i think it works similarly, i would have trouble with questran too, any griddy texture i wouldnt be able to stomach. I would ask your doctorJamie


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

well after my first day on the meds... I am feeling very strange... my stomach hurts a good bit but I feel like I couldn't go number 2 if I tried... So far so good. NO D !!! thats the good part... I'll keep you posted


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi Baltimoreguy.I am on Questran as well, i take one sachet before dinner and one sachet before tea, I tried this about 3 years ago and didnt help me, but ive decided to try again and been on it for about 3 weeks, still no noticable improvement. I have IBS-D though.


----------



## cookjl124

I have had awful heart burn for three days now, but no D so i hope this heart burn goes a way soon, let me know if you have similar issues. Oh and yes i felt weird/different stomach ache but no D, good luckJamie


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

I havn't had any heartburn but have had a heck of alot of acid indigestion. I havn't had any D but have a 2 semi-loose stools a day. And there is alot of it each time. and at times I do feel like i'm going to throw up . I'm guessing just my body getting used to the questran. We will see what tomorrow brings







as long as there is no D i'm pretty happy !! Kenny


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

Hey Cherry pie I also have the Ibs D and I havn't tried two packs just yet.... My stomach is turning so bad with just one pack I am nervous to try two. I have to travel about an hour to work ( hell for someone with IBS-D !!) So I don't want to over due it and get caught in traffic !!I am going to try two packs on saturday since I don't have to go anywhere on Sunday. I have noticed a little improvment with no D but semi-loose stool instead.


----------



## No-hope

Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D said:


> To Reply to *cherrypie09* *YES*...If you do *NOT* have a gall bladder than *odds are this medication will work exceptionally well for you* and *if you have Habba Syndrome you could or could not have a gall bladder*. The medication is *Welchol which is Colesevelam HCI (625 mg tablets)*I'm very happy to hear *gradstudent08* has been using this with success. YOU MUST try different doses as some people need as few as 1 a day (I take 2 a day) and others take more. You see within a week you will have no diarrhea, so if you take too much you'll end up having very solid stool and that is why *gradstudent08* had fissures.....you have to vary the dose to what is right to you, BUT *IT WILL CHANGE YOUR LIFE. THIS IS A HUGE BREAKTHROUGH*.....Doctor's are just coming to realize this, that is why *gradstudent08*'s doctor said he / she didn't believe it.......it's because they didn't learn about it in school....BECAUSE THIS DISCOVERY JUST CAME OUT IN THE LAST FEW YEARS. It will get into these textbooks for future generations, but for now people need to spread the word on sites like this. It's amazing to think that 1 in 5 people that are on this site reading this probably have Habba Syndrome and NOT IBS. People that don't have Gall Bladders or Have seemingly Normal Gall Bladders but they don't function right are Misdiagnosed by these doctors and told Good Luck try to cope with this with medications that don't work or barely work....NOT let's test your gall bladder and we'll try Welchol.


Thank you for the great thread and good luck to all!I am a 33 y/o Lebanese woman, I got my gall bladder removed in 2003 and have had severe IBS-d ever since.I would like to try out this medication since you said it also applies to people with no gall bladder.So it is WELCHOL which is Colesevelam HCI (625 mg)??Please can you link me online to the exact medication you take? We have different names in Lebanon and I need to show the pharmacist the photo and exact composition to make sure I get handed the right medication.Thank you in advance


----------



## Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D

Here are three links...... Welchol Description another is the company that makes the medication....their main webpage.... Welchol Main Webpage Click Here for PDF File with Welchol InformationThat should be all the information you need. Good luck and feel free to report back to everyone in a month or so with your progress.


----------



## gradstudent08

Hello everybody, just wanted to post a quick update. I have been on Questran (Cholestyramine) for 3 months now. At first, the powder grossed me out, the texture was awful and I hated taking it. In the beginning, I also had stomach pain, bloating, gas, and nausea. But I stuck to it and the stomach pain and the unpleasant side effects went away after about two weeks. I also got used to the texture (it is still slightly unpleasant, but I can easily get it down now). I was also able to significantly reduce the dose after a couple months. Now, I have all the positive effects (no more D) with none of the negatives (pain, etc.). If I have to go without the powder, I get D again within a couple days, and when I first start up with the powder again after a break, I get stomach pain, bloating, etc. again for the first day or two. So far, the benefits have FAR outweighed the negative side effects. I just wanted to let you know what I went through because it sounds like some of you are experiencing exactly what I did at first. I would say stick with it for a while and if it still makes you feel sick after you've been on it for two weeks or so, you could consider the pills that others have talked about. So excited that people are trying these meds and I hope they work for you!


----------



## Jimb

Hi everyone, my urgency with D is a few times a week at most even when I follow the diet for IBS-D for a about 4 years. I take Imodium 0 to 3 pills a week. I am taking L-glutamine. I can't say it helps much but I am still taking it. I do have frequent upset stomach that frustrates me. I was on acid Pepcid acid blocker but my D continues to be a problem so I stopped taking the acid blocker. I have acid reflux problem so I take Pepcid when needed. Does anyone know if Habba syndrome would apply to me? I guess my problem is mild compare to some of you folks. I have medical insurance but I would like to skip the medical tests since Cholestyramine is known to be a cholesterol lowering medication that is not a dangerous drug. Does anyone have success with Cholestyramine that is similar to my milder condition if you will? how many of you folks skipped the gall blabber test and went straight to Cholestyramine medication? Thanks.


----------



## mfinch74

I did not have any gall bladder tests. I was all tested out, and cholestyramine is pretty harmless. worked for me within days. My husband (a dr) wants me to have a HIDA scan. maybe some day.


----------



## cookjl124

I am writing an update after being on the welchol for almost a month.I am still working out the amount of pills i take but havent had an attack since i started taking it. I still do have a problem with frequency once and awhile, sometimes 5 times a day w/ a little urgency but nothing like when i had the d attacks. I am between 3 to 4 a day. if i take 3 i have a normal/soft bm but if i take 4 i tend to get awful indigestion at night. but i looked up home remedies and someone said that if you eat a handful of unsalted roasted almonds at night it will stop the indigestion and it works almost every time. I tried tums but it only made me feel worse so the almonds are awsome. I hope this helps anyone who thinks they have habba'soh by the way when i went to the doctor they were so great (seeing that i dont usually experience good doc visits this was a great) i told my doctor that it was working but i dont have insurance, they originally gave me samples for two weeks, but the doc said it is a very expensive med so she had the nurse get me more samples, she came out with a duffle bag of pills, they gave me atleas 7 months worth of pill, i could have hugged that nurse.Jamie


----------



## Habba Syndrome Not IBS-D

Good to hear. If you are seeing a lot of improvement, which it seems you are, you probably have Habba Syndrome and will be able to get any dosage issues straightened out within another months time.


----------



## No-hope

I just received the Welchol tonight and I need to consult a doctor in the coming week because I also take a diabetes medication and a medication for lazy thyroid and they both figure in the drug interactions notice. I am extremely hopeful especially that my IBS-D started right after they removed my Gallbladder;Thank you so much for the valuable info, I will definitely report back on this thread,Good luck to all!


----------



## Kamikazee

I find this extremely interesting because I have been in a major dilemma for the past several weeks do to my gallbladder. I recently found out through a hida scan that it is dysfunctional and only running at a 23% ejection rate. Well I have been suffering for years from mainly just diarrhea, loose stools, abdominal cramps, fatigue and lately more nausea. The surgeon feels that it would be about 50/50 if he takes it out that I would get better. I brought up habba syndrome and he was not familiar with it therefore would not prescribe any medication to try and treat it.


----------



## pavlovs-cat

My problem started before my gall bladder was removed. They did a HIDA scan (not sure if I spelled that right) and said my gall bladder had decreased function. It was removed and I was okay for a while. Then my symptoms came back. I often wondered if it could be a Sphincter of Oddi dysfunction. Could this be Habba?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I thought for Habba you had to still have a gall bladder.Some people have diarrhea after the gall bladder is removed because bile flow is now unregulated. I thought Habba was more of a thing where you get too much bile released like some people do when they don't have one.Something like 10-15% of people have bile related diarrhea after the gallbladder is removed.Now doesn't matter why there is too much bile, in both cases things like Questran work to bind that up.Sphincter of Oddi usually is more about having all the pain of a bad gall bladder after it was removed. So not just you have diarrhea but you get severe upper right quandrant pain and those kinds of symptoms. For that they usually have to go in and mess with the sphincter so it opens up better.


----------



## No-hope

I really need your help with the dosage please, I read that you started with 6 pills, 2 per meal and are now down to 2, one in the morning and one at night;I need to start asap since I now have the medicine and I've been getting worse and worse but a 6 pill dosage sounds excessive to me since I also take other medicine which need to be taken 4 hours prior to Welchol;Would it be efficient to take 2 pills a day at lunch time for example, you think?P.S: I am worried that if I start with a low dosage such as this, the medicine won't have the right effect and my body would get used to it with no effect?Thank you ever so much...


----------



## shyanna von banana

is there any symptoms tht may be different then ibs. That way i might have an idea if i have it or not. Are you sure insurance will cover the test b\c last time i had to get a camera down my throat into my stomach and it cost a $1000.


----------



## ZPE

I have some symptoms which may or may not actually relate to HS, these include:- no conclusive relief from Buscopan (antispasmodic).- I pass stool which is "normal" at first in the morning then I get an urgency after I eat breakfast (or sometimes before that) and let out flaky, yellow stuff. I think this is bile from what I learnt in A2 Biology.







- hunger feeling after not eating a meal for about 2 hours which turns to a sharp pain then eventually bloating and gurgling.I don't think it's a good idea to mention this to my GP as I'm going to ask about doing a H2 test to see if I have SIBO tomorrow.Thanks OP for posting this, I guess I'll just put it down as another option to discuss with my stumped GP.


----------



## 23470

Just a question about those of you *with* Habba Syndrome; have you ever found that in your blood tests, you pancreatic numbers come back a little wonky? I had my blood tested recently, and one of the pancreatic numbers range of normal was 0-60, and mine was 63. The doc seemed completely unconcerned, but you know me...always on edge when it doesn't come out perfect


----------



## onyx

Does anyone know what the recommended dosage is for questran/cholestyramine if you are using it for habba syndrome? I am already taking it, in plain powder form for IBS, but just one scoop at night before bed, and it seems to be mildly helpful. However maybe I should try taking a half-scoop before breakfast & dinner to see if I get better results?


----------



## JustJen

wow thats really interesting.I dont think thats me however, My diseased gall bladder came out in 2004 while I was pregnant with my second child and thats when my problems started


----------



## No-hope

JustJen please read the whole thread again, I think you got it wrong;Everyone please look into this again it is really worth a shot, I started the Welchol on the 31st of August, I have had since then an 80% improvement, knowing that my dosage is probably wrong because I am taking only 2 pills at lunch (to keep apart from the diabetes and thyroid medication I take in the morning and at night).Some days I am now totally constipated but I still can go mildly. I am going out after years of staying at home. I cannot say I am normal, I still have awful days but the ratio is totally different, Now I have GOOD days!!!Reminder: my IBS started after they removed my Gallbladder in 2003 and has not stopped since, every single day!!!I think if you have HABBA or have removed your Gallbladder you should try this out, honestly;I even think that if I did not have to be careful not to mix medication and I could take more than just 2 pills at lunch I would be totally cured;All the oily liquid and all the foam that used to come with every BM is almost gone and it is unbelievable;Please try doing the test if you still have your gallbladder, and if you have had it removed try the Welchol. If you could take the right dosage maybe it would totally cure you!!!I wish I could play more with my dosage but I can live with a few bad days and the pain that comes with them instead of living with pain and diarrhea every single day!!!Good Luck please don't overlook this thread!!!


----------



## 16934

Hiya, I'm based in the UK, is Welchol available here do you know? I was diagnosed with IBS about 10 years ago (I'm 32) and it's been getting worse and worse recently. I hardly eat anything at all during the day, as if I don't eat I don't get D. The D used to be worse in the morning and would gradually get better throughout the day, but now even if it seems okay in the morning, as soon as I eat anything at lunchtime I get instant D, usually a green or yellow liquid (sorry for the TMI!) and the same in the evenings. Even if I take Immodium before eating... I don't really get pain or cramps - could this be Habba? I do occasionally get a good day, when the bms are frequent, but solid and small, but on those days I need to pee every 5 minutes! Sigh... I spend my life in the bathroom and I'm just about ready to cry at the moment







I take calcium carbonate, slippery elm bark and Provex CV. I'm doing everything I'm supposed to, but nothing seems to help. I've lost weight as I avoid eating and only weigh about 6.5 stone now. I need something to work...


----------



## BQ

Yes I believe it is available in the UK. Just ask your Dr about a "bile salt binder" medication to help firm up your D.I have seen in under the name "Questran" (powder form) or "Colestid" (pill form) or "Welchol" etc.


----------



## Halleycomet

My gallbladder was "bad" from just about birth---this is a genetic thing in my family. No one believed my mother and so I suffered with every diagnoses from the time I was born until I found myself in so much pain I was blacking out. I had recently moved to the country from New Jersey and the surgeon I went to see had actually lived in the same town I had in NJ. He claimed that he had LOTS of people come to him who moved from areas with reservoir or treated water who then moved to areas with hard water who then needed to have their GB's out. I had had severe attacks of GB pain when I went to places that used well water so this made sense. I was astonished that he was the FIRST MD who took me seriously. He did my surgery and I must say I had quite a few large stones of CALCIUM in there. I then developed the D prob in a big way which he was not able to solve. That was in 1982. Fast forward to my daughter having the SAME symptoms from a young child; she was told she had pleurisy, ulcers (me too) it was all in her head, etc etc etc. A hospital ER sent her off telling her it was a "pulled muscle"...Finally at a different hospital she was treated with compassion and tested, however she got so sick that they rushed her in to the OR and removed her GB finding it filled with gravel. She now has the same D problem! My mother was deemed "too sick" to have her GB removed and suffered the D problem severely. My grandfather actually died on the operating table having his GB removed! And we still have to fight about the genetic component of this!!!!I just went to a GI MD a few weeks ago who mentioned the Questran. I was told that IF this was Post Gallbladder D I would have had it EVERYDAY since I had the organ removed. Well, I cannot say that that is the case but it surely FEELS like it. I do not understand why someone would be resistent to giving a drug that really is not that "exciting" as far as side effects etc but that MIGHT give someone relief from this terrible problem. Maybe I was not as forceful about my symptoms as I might have been? I don't know. I will have to be more persuasive when I go back or call. She has me on Align which has done bubkas for me so far but it has only been a week. After that she wanted me to try a new and different form of fiber for a month. Fiber has ALWAYS made me extremely sick and now I can not eat ANY form of natural fiber AT ALL. I ate an orange today and within minutes it was all gone---no warning either, could see all of the orange bits. Ugh. Talk about "Rapid Transit"!!!! My mother used to take a really bitter liquid that did help. do not remember what it was tho. And the "old" version of Kaopectate was good for awhile too. If there is a "choice" between the Questran and the Welchol (I have extremely GOOD cholesterol numbers so that is not an issue here!) which should I "agitate for" do you all think????


----------



## wellthissucks

Hi all. I'm sure some of my questions have been answered, but there's now 4 pages and it's too time consuming to look through each post. Anyway, on Monday I'm going to see a new general doctor about my IBS. I'm 19 and I've never seen a gastro about it, my pediatrician diagnosed me with IBS when I was about 12 or 13 after a blood and stool sample, and since then I've just tried to deal. But lately it's gotten to the point where I need to talk to someone about it professionally again. I know docs get a bad reputation as far as IBS goes, but my mom goes to this one and says he's really good and will do his best to help. So here's my question...since I live in a small town in Louisiana, I really doubt anyone here tests/knows about Habba. Could I just ask my doc to prescribe me Questran or Welchol without being tested, just to try it out? If it doesn't work, I'll know that it's not Habba and I need to try something else. Or will he not do that without me being to a gastro? Thanks in advance for any answers/advice.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Questran is used for IBS-D and is listed in some papers in New England Journal of Medicine as a treatment for diarrhea predominate IBS.So I don't think you have to find a doctor who believes in Habba (as there is very little about it in the medical lit) to get that drug.


----------



## BQ

WTSJust so you know...My _regular_ Dr gave me a script to try it. Not the GI. And I asked my reg Dr about it but he didn't know about it. So I explained what it was (I learned about it here) and he thought it would be fine to try. It didn't help me but I did try it. I hope it helps you if you try it.


----------



## wellthissucks

Thanks guys. I figure he'll probably prescribe it, because from what my mom says he's a relatively laid back doc. I plan on having to explain it to him a bit, I might even print out some things from Dr. Habba's webpage to show him.


----------



## julie b

Forget about insurance. Forget the test for Habba. Just get a perscription for Cholestid or any non statin cholesterol lowering drug. I took the test for Habba. Normal. My GI gave me the drug anyway. Worked immediately. It is only about $35 for two months (I take one a day). It is a blissful, joyous existence now. I knew I would be having miserable D my whole life too. Now, surprisingly, I'm not. Go do it.


----------



## Kathleen M.

N Engl J Med. 2001 Jun 14;344(24):1846-50.The irritable bowel syndrome.Horwitz BJ, Fisher RS.Is a review that mentions it for IBS without having to go through the whole does Habba syndrome exist discussion.


----------



## AmericanPatriot

This is an EXTREMELY interesting post, thank you SO MUCH for this.I believe that the key to helping the majority of people with IBS is to actually find concrete causes that can be administered instead of "deal with it" therapy and "pain management" treatments like we're terminal patients who have no solution or cure.The idea that almost 1/7 of those diagnosed with "IBS" actually gives me hope that one day, doctors will no longer tell us that all they can do is treat our symptoms, but not our underlying problems.I am definitely going to look into this more. Thank you so much!


----------



## IBS-D Veteran

The more I read this topic - the more it makes sense to me. I would eat something and 15 minutes later my bowels would act up - but how did it get there so fast? Perhaps we should more accurately call the condition irritable Bile syndrome from now on. Thank you.


----------



## BQ

IBS D Veteran Just so you know, the post parandial BM's are normal for all people. The act of eating stimulates _everyone's_ colon. And the BM you are having after a meal is not the waste from _that_ meal... rather it is the waste from prior meals.


----------



## IBS-D Veteran

I dispute that claim - I've taken charcoal supplements just before eating and within 15 minutes my BM colour has dislplayed the dramatic change in colour expected.


----------



## wellthissucks

Well I got the Questran...just started it today, drinking it is God awful but if it helps I'm not complaining. Fingers crossed...


----------



## mcg

Just wanted to say thank you for posting about this!! I started Welchol after reading about it here, and ate a cheeseburger and fries today with no other meds, and NO D, no cramps, nothing!!! I didnt take the test, my doc said it is such a benign med she would just let me try and see, even tho she had never heard of Habba or taking Welchol for IBS. I think I may have my life back


----------



## BQ

Good to hear this! Thanks for letting us know and may it continue to help you!


----------



## pamhoff

I am checking out the Habba Syndrome. I called my doc this past Friday. He got me scheduled for the test in the hospital for this coming Monday at 7:00am. He did not want to start on any meds without testing first. (I started taking Lotronex (also still taking Imodium) this past Tuesday. Not helping much.) I'm hoping this Habba Syndrome is the thing. I don't know what else to do, but I can't go on like this. I'll let you know how things go. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## policymaker

hey every1, got a question: habba has to do 100% with urgency after a meal? Im asking because, I sometimes have urgency(D or watery/loose stool) after meals, but thats like 2-3 times a week(when I might get a little "naughty" with my meal) and not with every meal. So should I check about habba syndrome or is it out of the question? ty


----------



## J Beith

I found this thread last week and immediately called my GP the next morning. He hadn't heard of Habba Syndrome but was willing to prescribe me Colestipol. I take 1 pill with dinner. I have been doing this for 3 days and I have had NO diarrhea and VERY NORMAL bms. I haven't felt this good in 5 years. Thank you for posting this thread. I hope this continues to work, because it looks like I will be on this medication for the rest of my life. J


----------



## consumedbygi

Thanks for this post. I am 11/2years into my quest for answers to my IBS. When I first started seeking medical help for my symptoms, I had a hida scan and it revealed my gallbladder was "low-functioning", 20%. I do a have a strong family history of gallbladder disease, but my doc didn't know if this was the source of my symptoms. Ultrasound showed no abnormalities and I didn't have any classic complaints of gallbladder disease(right-upper quad pain, etc...) I have been seeing a GI for over a year now and I will be certain to discuss this with him. I understand how D would be caused by people with no gallbladder, but not sure I understand how D is caused in those with a low- functioning gallbladder? If it were only a simple as taking a pill. One can only hope right?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Usually Habba isn't low functioning gall bladder (from what I understand), it is when you release too much bile, so that is why a bile binding agent helps, it sops up the extra bile.You should be able to recycle most of the bile released, but some people don't for known reasons (like that part of the small intestine was removed or the gall bladder is removed) and they've used bile binding agents for those people for some time. Habba is when that is going on for not so obvious reasons (if I understand it correctly).Now bile binding agents are typically constipating to start with, but if you aren't generally releasing enough bile I'm not sure you want to bind it up as you do need it for digesting food and all that.


----------



## seljo

Hellofirst sorry for my bad english. Im writing you from Slovenia (Europe). I have ibs-D for 7years now and im 26 years old. I have had all possible tests and all was negative. I have diarrhea in the morning and everytime i eat....usualy im on toilet about 4-6 time a day. I have read your text abot Habba syndrome and i almost started to cry...Can you tell me what test did you have to do to see that your gallbadder doesnt work well? And another question: do you maybe know the other medication that people with habba S can use? Im asking becouse i cant get welchol in europe...Thank you for your answer, Yours sincerely Andrej


----------



## Jackmat

seljo said:


> I have had all possible tests and all was negative.


Andre,Have you tried doing without wheat for awhile?


----------



## seljo

Jackmat said:


> Andre,Have you tried doing without wheat for awhile?


Yes i had a diet for 3 months without wheat and it didnt help (i had a gluten test and it was negative)...i think i have habba syndrome but im not sure. I would like to try therapy with welchol but i cant get thoose pills in my country...The other problem is that my doctor doesnt what test to do for gallbladder....he said that all he can do is to send me to ultrasound... So i would like you to tell me what test did u make? ...The only possitive tests of all is thet i have a littlebit fatty liver.Sorry for my bad english again.


----------



## IBS-D guy

I have suffered from IBS-D for about 10 years. During the last 3 years i have had IBS every single day and had to give up some hobbies and some socialising. Having read this thread i went to see my doctor and spoke to him about Habba Syndrome. He said he had never heard of it but it was worth giving the medication a try. He gave me a prescription for 100 sachets of Questran. Took the first sachet last night and this morning i had one of the most normal bowel movements for 3 years and I have only been to the toilet once so far! (normally i would have been at least three times by now, some days i would have been 10-15 times). I have been suffering from discomfort for the entire day but I'm guessing that's due to the fact that my body isn't used to having waste sitting around inside it! Hopefully the discomfort will pass and the medication will continue to be successful. Just taking today's dose now, its not pleasant but 1000 times better than IBS. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BQ

Awesome news Guy! May it continue for you!


----------



## IBS-D guy

Unfortunatley the Questran seems to have stopped working. After 2 days of normal Bowel Movements i'm back to having loose unformed ones and the feeling of urgency.


----------



## seljo

Hello.Today i received cholestagel or (welchol in USA) from UK. Now i dont know how many skould i take? How many do you take? I dont want to take them too much...


----------



## sulster2011

hi all. This is very interesting. I was just wondering if you could have habba but not run to the toilet directly after a meal. Could it be an hour or two after? I have gone through all of the tests and all of them were negative. I have tried all the IBS meds in the line, buscopan, colofac etc. but none have worked. I have IBS-D symptoms but I dont really fnd that there is any urgency in having a BM,i.e. I dont think I will have an accident. And having a BM doesnt always relieve my symptoms. I think I'll call my GP on monday. thanks guys.Sean


----------



## Trudyg

I've had ibs-d for most of my life and the last year+ has been especially bad. I think I'm adding gallbladder issues. Have had all the bowel tests already, going Wed for discussion w/ Dr. Will see what he thinks. Any suggestions of what to ask, specifically? I have the upper abdominal pain, hot flashes (on hormone replacement, so they were controlled until recently), nausea, etc. Anything else?


----------



## sulster2011

Well, so far so good. I had an awful 8 days of pain and diarrhea, pain in my back, hips, abdomen and head. Just a living hell. I was diagnosed as having IBS by doc after doc and a few "professors", first diagnosis was 4 years ago. I was told by each of them that the IBS was caused by stress. I was even put on Cymbalta, a SSNRI, to destress me. That was one of the worst things that has ever happened to me. I got depressed, felt like I was going crazy and finally told my doc that I would not take them anymore, or ever again. The company I work for insisted that I see the company doc and he said that I has servere IBS and he told me to go to CBT (to manage the stress) and pain management courses. I refused to accept that I would have this miserable condition for the rest of my life and that I would have to deal with the pain. I finally came across this post and I have to say thank you, thank you, thank you. I went to my doc on Monday morning and begged for a perscription of Questran. I explained everything I learned from this post and a few other sites and she was willing to put me on Questran as a trial. Sure enough I am on day two and feel like a different person. Last week I could not eat anything, if I did I would get the IBS-d like symptoms up to a few hours after. Actually the only thing I could eat was slippery elm food. Yesterday I had some lunch and even had dinner later that afternoon, delicious fish stew and lots of it. And to make things better I had a chocolate covered ice cream after my dinner. Nothing, no pain, diarrhea, just nothing... Today I have had a good breakfast and lovely lunch. Still no pain or diarrhea. I have some heartburn but if thats all there is then happy days. I am going to put this to the test by having a veggie indian curry on Friday and some wine, and maybe even some chocolate cake. If I feel ok on Sat. I will be happy to put closure on this "IBS". I will let you know how it goes.Again THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU... I hope this forum, and any others like this, can help more people with this awful sickness. My doc had never heard of Habba.


----------



## mydogjessie

Well that was absolutely pointless. I am on my third gastoendononothingist and he shot down Habba syndrome or any gall bladder problems off the bat. I dont know what else to do any more. This doctor says, and i know all of you have heard this ( try a lactose free diet). I have went through an barrage of tests and i cant get a doctor to test me for anything and i mean anything that i bring up. This doctor told me that the same drug that Dr. Habba prescribes for this stops diarrhea, well then why the hell cant i be tested for my gallbladder. I think we are honestly screwed, until the medical profession gets their provincial heads out of there butts we wont get fixed. Any body know why under members it says banned for the previous post?


----------

